# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Who Is Clearly The Biggest Body Builder Of All Time??? Pics??

## DBflash21

Title says it all...who is the biggest body builder ever, all time??? Pics?

----------


## hardgainer12

I think ronnie is the biggest but im fairly new to all of this!

http://www.metroflexgym.com/images/g...ie11_small.jpg
http://www.ronniecoleman.com/images/...ell/rchot1.jpg

----------


## hardgainer12

I think arnold is the best looking tho! His physic is beautiful! Not trying to sound gay! Not that theres anything wrong with that!! :AaGreen22:

----------


## DBflash21

bump

----------


## Tren Bull

yea arnold was the bomb, his bis were fu_kin amazing. he could have used more work on his tris though

----------


## LETSGETNASTYYATES

BIGGEST BB of all time, very different from the best BB of all time.
I would have to say Quincy Taylor, or Noah.
Although Kreg Kovacs if im not mistaken did push his weight to over the 400 pound mark.

----------


## chest6

Hes a tall one tho. Ronnie I would have to say currently. Arnold for his time of course.

----------


## Phildude

Ronnie's a beast

----------


## *Narkissos*

define your concept of 'biggest'

Ronnie is imo the densest.. to ever walk the face of the earth.. but they've been taller BBs.. heavier BBs.. etc.

----------


## LETSGETNASTYYATES

Quincy Taylor is up there with the biggest BB for sure.
Arni, Lou, and Gunter in terms of height maybe. 
Noah is absolutely and simply ****ing HUGE!

----------


## decadbal

> Quincy Taylor is up there with the biggest BB for sure.
> *Arni,* Lou, and Gunter in terms of height maybe. 
> Noah is absolutely and simply ****ing HUGE!


you obviously are showing favoritism, bc arnold isnt very big.... today he woudlnt even be in the top 10 as far as ht and wt.. plus... honestly, other than his ability to talk crap, and have weider up his ass, he wasnt shiit.. ronnie is the greatest... then dorian

----------


## keth'naab

> you obviously are showing favoritism, bc arnold isnt very big.... today he woudlnt even be in the top 10 as far as ht and wt.. plus... honestly, other than his ability to talk crap, and have weider up his ass, he wasnt shiit.. ronnie is the greatest... then dorian


oh lord, here we go again

1) Insulin 
2) HGH
3) IGF-1
4) Clen 
5) T3

comparing the bodybuilders of the 70s to the bodybuilders of the late 90s and 2000+ is just...well...retarded.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

Gunter, Quincy, Ronnie for current.....Arnold, Franco, Lou for oldschool.

----------


## LETSGETNASTYYATES

> Gunter, Quincy, Ronnie for current.....Arnold, Franco, Lou for oldschool.


There we go, put more clearer.

And there wasnt any favortism, hes not one of mine.

(I was going by height)

----------


## MASTER

If you dont class height as a measure of size and you simply mean who is the most muscular, then ronnie of course.

----------


## Timm1704

yeah ronnie, no doubt. if they mean height, then its not a topic of debate. as far as the more famous competitors go, then if lou indeed is 6'5, then lou wins no questions. as noah isnt really famous

----------


## catabolic kid

Everyone knows that Ronnie is the most muscular. I will just add that I think Paul DeMayo had the best physique of all time.

----------


## hardgainer1

what about that giant indian bb who is like 400 lbs solid I forget his name he was in that footbal movie with sandler recently

----------


## Timm1704

> what about that giant indian bb who is like 400 lbs solid I forget his name he was in that footbal movie with sandler recently


dalip singh. he isnt a competitive bodybuilder bro

----------


## BigJames

I would have to say that Kovacs, Quincy Taylor, and Gunter are some of the biggest of today. Arnie was big for the time, as was Lou. I personnally think Arnie's physique was the most asthetically appe****g (just my opinion). Of the guys today, I think Gunter is pretty huge.

For shear muscularity and density - Ronnie...no doubt the biggest.

* Why did it censor "appe****g"...weird. BigJ

----------


## RuhlFreak55

Markus baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! biggest ever :Bbiwin:  Markus Ruhl that is

----------


## keth'naab

> I would have to say that Kovacs, Quincy Taylor, and Gunter are some of the biggest of today. Arnie was big for the time, as was Lou. I personnally think Arnie's physique was the most asthetically appe****g (just my opinion). Of the guys today, I think Gunter is pretty huge.
> 
> For shear muscularity and density - Ronnie...no doubt the biggest.
> 
> * Why did it censor "appe****g"...weird. BigJ


A L I N gets filtered

----------


## Diezed

dave pulombo is pretty huge he used to be 5'10'' and 315lbs shredded!!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> oh lord, here we go again
> 
> 1) Insulin 
> 2) HGH
> 3) IGF-1
> 4) Clen 
> 5) T3


You might want to retract that.. there was insulin; GH (obtained from rhesus monkies and corpses); Clen; and t3 back then.

Including Arnie up in there is favoritism man... straight up.

To prove a point..there were guys in Arnold's era, that were bigger than he was.

Noteworthy is Sergio Oliva.

----------


## MASTER

> You might want to retract that.. there was insulin ; GH (obtained from rhesus monkies and corpses); Clen ; and t3 back then.
> 
> Including Arnie up in there is favoritism man... straight up.
> 
> To prove a point..there were guys in Arnold's era, that were bigger than he was.
> 
> Noteworthy is *Sergio Oliva*.


Yeh Oliva was robbed the first year arnie won the olympia!

----------


## Spyder

> you obviously are showing favoritism, bc arnold isnt very big.... today he woudlnt even be in the top 10 as far as ht and wt.. plus... honestly, other than his ability to talk crap, and have weider up his ass, he wasnt shiit.. ronnie is the greatest... then dorian


haha couldn't have said it better myself. Arnold is definately 'numero uno' in the talk smack category.

----------


## elite2kr

> haha couldn't have said it better myself. Arnold is definately 'numero uno' in the talk smack category.


Arnold is a d-bag

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

Arnold and sergio back in the day, my fav bak then was lou ferrigno. Today I think noah steere. Maybe amrkus ruhl. these guys are way younger than ronnie, so when they his age, and if they are still in imagine what they will be like.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Dorian for me, but of course, Ronnie takes the throne as the biggest and best, he has the Sandow's to prove it

----------


## DBflash21

Good replies, to clarify I meant just BIGGEST of all time, not necessarily height, but just HUGE all around

----------


## Prime

One of the biggest ever. Lou 6ft5 and 320 and the shortest, Flavio baciani 4ft10! 

Gregg Kovacks about 6ft 5 as well i believe and 350+ on stage!

----------


## DBflash21

Great pics, what a giant...lol just out of curriosity how many cycles do you think these guys have done? estimates?

----------


## Ejuicer

> One of the biggest ever. Lou 6ft5 and 320 and the shortest, Flavio baciani 4ft10! 
> 
> Gregg Kovacks about 6ft 5 as well i believe and 350+ on stage!



He's not quite that big. 6'2'' and i believe the heaviest weight that he competed at was 337. But still he is about the biggest bodybuilder around as far as sheer size.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

god damn i never thought i'd see a guy who made Lee Preist look tall!!!

----------


## Prime

> He's not quite that big. 6'2'' and i believe the heaviest weight that he competed at was 337. But still he is about the biggest bodybuilder around as far as sheer size.


naw he was well over 350 at the arnold. He looked like hell but made chic look small and he's 6ft and 250+

Now Dillet he had the *potential* to be the best and the biggest. Shame he couldnt pose for shit and his back was sub par.

----------


## Ejuicer

> naw he was well over 350 at the arnold. He looked like hell but made chic look small and he's 6ft and 250+
> 
> Now Dillet he had the *potential* to be the best and the biggest. Shame he couldnt pose for shit and his back was sub par.



I've spoken with him abut his competition weight. He's never competed that high. Greg is a member at the gym that I work at. In off season he's definitly over 350, i'd actually guess he's at about 400lbs right now.

I agree about dillet though, he was always a favourite of mine.

----------


## Prime

> I've spoken with him abut his competition weight. He's never competed that high. Greg is a member at the gym that I work at. In off season he's definitly over 350, i'd actually guess he's at about 400lbs right now.
> 
> I agree about dillet though, he was always a favourite of mine.


ok fair enough if you have spoken to him then you know more then i do. I was just going off "official" weight's, but i'm sure they usually over inflate the no's to create more drama.

----------


## Ejuicer

> ok fair enough if you have spoken to him then you know more then i do. I was just going off "official" weight's, but i'm sure they usually over inflate the no's to create more drama.


Probably. The weights of all the competitors in this past olympia were screwed as well. Can't remember off hand but there were some conflicting weights.
I guess just like wrestling too. All of them are like 4 inches shorter and 50lbs lighter then they actually are.

----------


## sigseth

i read up on this Dalip Singh guy. He's probably the biggest dude i've ever seen. 7'1" and 410lbs. For those of you who dont know, it's the guy from The Longest Yard. He's starting to compete in the WWE this year, lol. BTW, it does say that he is a BB so I guess it counts.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Most muscular I would say Ruhl.

Biggest as in hight as a factor I dont have a clue.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

funny you can start a thred about biggest, strongest, most symetrical, least symetrical, prettiest, uggliest, most overrated, most underrated bodybuilder and arnolds name would show up atleast once in each and every topic  :LOL:  and then the thread will turn into whining about how big and good arnold would be if he had all the magic juice the guys nowdays have.

----------


## usamm

> Markus baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! biggest ever Markus Ruhl that is



Markus Ruhl is horrendous. He's just the ugliest sight in bodybuilding today, I hope he tears a hamstring and retires. lol J/K about that, but seriously I do hope he just fades away.

----------


## PLAYA4LIFE

your pictures are f**k** annoying johan and take up a lot of space

----------


## PLAYA4LIFE

markus is not horrendus he just can't seem to pull anything together well enough to win any major comps.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> your pictures are f**k** annoying johan and take up a lot of space



glad you like them  :Cheers:

----------


## Spyder

Markus

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Markus Ruhl is horrendous. He's just the ugliest sight in bodybuilding today, I hope he tears a hamstring and retires. lol J/K about that, but seriously I do hope he just fades away.


excuse me?! you must be intoxicated......Markus is the man and he's not going to fade away or suffer a career ending injury....he's gonna win Olympia!!...... :Evil2:   :Evil2:   :Evil2:

----------


## diezell

id say ronnie hands down

----------


## CanadianGhost

Put me down for Kovacs he's just unreal....

----------


## PreMier

> you obviously are showing favoritism, bc arnold isnt very big.... today he woudlnt even be in the top 10 as far as ht and wt.. plus... honestly, other than his ability to talk crap, and have weider up his ass, he wasnt shiit.. ronnie is the greatest... then dorian


Please son....throw Ronnie or Dorian back to 1974 and Arnold would make them crap their pants.....Arnold is the king!

----------


## abcdef81

i'm not exactly sure the heaviest or the most muscular guy ever, but I believe the guy who had the biggest frame ever was this dude who played on Universal Soldier...think his name is Ralph Molar?? I've seen him in a couple Oylmpias and his frame is just so much bigger than everyone elses. There's nothing in the world u can trade for height and body frame. It just gives you soo much more ability to pack on pounds. I wish I was that big.

----------


## abcdef81

> naw he was well over 350 at the arnold. He looked like hell but made chic look small and he's 6ft and 250+
> 
> Now Dillet he had the *potential* to be the best and the biggest. Shame he couldnt pose for shit and his back was sub par.



yes, i def agree. dillet was always a notch above the rest and he had soo much potential. theres not a doubt in my mind he had more potential than ronnie or cutler. too much recreational drugs and other stuff messed him up tho. awesome arms and shoulder development

----------


## Lavinco

what about yates?

----------


## Timm1704

greg kovacs is likely the biggest dude as far as numbers on the scales go, but ronnie is more freaky and large than any other pro. as for bringing arnold into this debate, he wasnt anywhere near the size of the current pros, hell if we were to start going on about how great he MIGHT have been with the drug use of today, we could start using everyone from previous eras as examples, it would never end, its daft, and we will never know. the question states "biggest of all time", and no one but todays bodybuilders can be eligible for this

----------


## IronReload04

pound per inch would be the best way to measure these guys imo. 

a guy 5'9 270 is more muscular than a guy 6'2 285 and so forth

----------


## Steele

ironreload04 is right. so that puts lee priests name in the mix right? thats alot of muscle on that little frame -STEELE

----------


## zyonasan

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...highlight=sean

forgot his name. I think its Sean something

----------


## rockhardman

Its Ronnie Of Course!!!!

----------


## mwolffey

yea sean allen is HUGE...however he did some weird gay posing on his website

----------


## ThaPrepster82

> Markus baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! biggest ever Markus Ruhl that is


I agree...Markus is a biiiiiiiiiiiiiig mofo :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BajanBastard

> yea sean allen is HUGE...however he did some weird gay posing on his website


Do a search on him here my boy Carlos had some funny shit to say about that.  :LOL:

----------


## p01ntbl4nk

Look how famous arnold is though? not just to the bb community to the ****ING WORLD. He is the ****ING TERMINATOR. he is the GOV of CALI. ARnold has done alot I give him a lot of props

----------


## 1819

> Look how famous arnold is though? not just to the bb community to the ****ING WORLD. He is the ****ING TERMINATOR. he is the GOV of CALI. ARnold has done alot I give him a lot of props


he also probably died of old age by now....this thread is a year old! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Ajc330

I like the 70's better, and i thought Lou should of won Olympia in '75  :Smilie:  

after seeing the movie pumping iron, i didn't realize how much of an asshole arnold was, i look at him totally different now...

----------


## Mista Massive

I think Dorian had the most thickness (whilst in proportion)

Throw the proportion factor away and there is marcus ruhl. Big, but sooooooo unproportional

----------


## Valac

hmmm i like ruhl but its hard to compare to others, everyone excels in own area more than others etc, but to pick one its a toss up between ruhl and ronnie.

----------


## dhriscerr

> Markus baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! biggest ever Markus Ruhl that is


I was kind of thinking the same

----------


## skipp

Lee Priest, most muscle per sq"

----------


## thetank

i still think vic richards has looked bigger than any dude in history..ive seen video of him dwarfing dorian yates..i bet i could find it on youtube or something

----------


## Serotonin

I just found out Lou was deaf not too long ago at the Classic in Columbus, OH. This other guy didn't know either apparently since he kept yelling, "LOU!" and thought he was ignoring him.  :1laugh:   :Hmmmm:

----------


## MFT81

> i still think vic richards has looked bigger than any dude in history..ive seen video of him dwarfing dorian yates..i bet i could find it on youtube or something



Holly Crap dude, I think this dude is 1/2 Nigerian 1/2 Bull.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoNyx-YH91w

----------


## gigem

> Holly Crap dude, I think this dude is 1/2 Nigerian 1/2 Bull.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoNyx-YH91w


yeah hes a big mfr he looks about 5 ft tall lol ut then again that wide too :Hmmmm:

----------


## BgMc31

> Holly Crap dude, I think this dude is 1/2 Nigerian 1/2 Bull.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoNyx-YH91w



He's from Jamaica!!! LOL!!!!

----------


## johnmacdan

> dalip singh. he isnt a competitive bodybuilder bro


Isn't he taling about Bob Sapp?

----------


## peteroy01

ruhl

----------


## nalbano34

Wasn't Bertil Fox a huge mofo? I know he wasn't the biggest to ever walk the planet.....but big.

----------


## MFT81

> He's from Jamaica!!! LOL!!!!



My Bad dude I watched a clip on youtube that said he was competing in a show in nigeria, I assumed which as we all know make An Ass out of U and ME.

----------

